# Outdoor faucet leaking from gold band



## Lyn Ryan (Mar 1, 2013)

You can tell I know nothing about plumbing with that title. So when I turn on the hose, water leaks out of little holes around this gold ring (as in the attached pictures). 

Any thoughts on repairing, or how to remove  and replace the gold ring?

Thank you so much for any help.

Lyn


----------



## Blue Jay (Mar 1, 2013)

I would say you are missing the rubber washer in the hose fitting.


----------



## Lyn Ryan (Mar 1, 2013)

I tried to remove the "hose fitting", could you tell me how I might do remove it to add a washer? Is there a certain tool needed?


----------



## Lyn Ryan (Mar 1, 2013)

And it is not the hose that is leaking, it's the gold band on top that is part of the faucet itself.


----------



## Lyn Ryan (Mar 1, 2013)

I guess i should have taken a photo without the hose


----------



## Puddlesx5 (Mar 2, 2013)

Your backflow preventer in bad. If you know the brand of your faucet you might be able to get a replacement or just replace the whole faucet.


----------



## Fireguy5674 (Mar 2, 2013)

That gold ring should be threaded onto the faucet.  I would say Puddles is right, that is your problem.  Remove it by turning it counter clockwise and take it with you to find a new one.


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 4, 2013)

The ring is called a backflow preventer and is just a check valve. If you were to connect your hose to a garden sprayer as many do and then there was a problem in your house or neighborhood requiring pressure to be taken down like a broken pipe or something the water could be sucked back along with the weed killer in your sprayer and get into the house plumbing or the community plumbing. It screws on to the outside valve just like a hose and then the hose screws to it.  It is ether bad or isn&#8217;t tight or has a bad seal. Some of these have a set screw that holds them in place along with the threads like the hose has. If it doesn&#8217;t want to screw off as suggested above look for a little screw on the back side of the ring. Depending on what you use the hose for and what the regulations are where you live you may not need it at all.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 4, 2013)

You need a pipe wrench to take it off and then you can try to find replacement parts, I filled it up with rubber washers and re-installed it which stopped the leak and then added a screw on backflow preventer which are available anywhere.


----------

